# Vista and D-link DSL-G624T



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi, 

having problems. XP machine can see router and get through to internet. Vista machine used to be able to, now nothing.

Attached is output of ipconfig /all

Help!!!

Thanks

Stewart

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\LogieST>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LogieST-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Compatible Fast Ethernet Ada
pter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-4D-49-4E-4A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.45.227(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{6C424726-EE90-4585-AC25-0F156C2DF
27F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\LogieST>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Not a good output here.


> Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.45.227(Preferred)
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
> NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


What type of AV or Security Software do you have?

======================
Please reset both TCP/IP and Winsock:
Click on Start=> All Programs => Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* press enter
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* press enter

Restart the computer after.


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi, using AVG Free.

S


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Updated ipconfig after resets.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LogieST-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Compatible Fast Ethernet Ad
pter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-4D-49-4E-4A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.45.227(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{6C424726-EE90-4585-AC25-0F156C2D
27F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

What's the Service Pack of your Vista? Do you have the latest one which is the SP2, if not please update it followed by Windows Updates.
Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Windows Server 2008 Service Pack 2 and Windows Vista Service Pack 2 - Five Language Standalone (KB948465)

Update your Via Rhine network adapter from the manufacturer's site.

Test your connection after. If after the SP and driver update, issue still persist please run chkdsk.


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Can't get SP2 to load. Tried to load the System update readiness tool. Install on that fails also. Currently running chkdsk. Should I post the output of that?

Thanks

S


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

LogieST said:


> Can't get SP2 to load. Tried to load the System update readiness tool. Install on that fails also. Currently running chkdsk. Should I post the output of that?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> S


You may download SP2 from another computer then transfer the file to an Ext USB drive then transfer the downloaded file to your computer.
There's no need to post anymore output at this time.


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for your patience 2xg :grin:

I did download from another PC via USB but still fails. Think an issue maybe that I cannot uninstall AVG free, tried some of the uninstallers out there but no dice.

I was thinking of a clean install but it's an OEM Vista licence I have and if there was a system recovery disk I fear it is long lost.

What are the chances of a newer router solving the issue? I'm not convinced as the PC was running for a good couple of years. This problem has manifested itself over the last 6 months or so.

Any tips on getting shot of AVG free, or indeed any other ideas?

Sorry to be a pain.

S


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I think the issue is in your O/S not the router.

There are a lot more troubleshooting that we can do. Also, see if you can borrow someone's Vista discs, we might have to do a Repair. 

Verify that all your Network Services are Started.
Click on Start, type *services.msc* then press enter.

• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
• Workstation

Please run chkdsk.


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

All started barring Network Connections. Should it be set to automatic?

S


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If you're talking about the LAN and Wireless settings, yes IP's should be set to DHCP or Auto.


LogieST said:


> All started barring Network Connections. Should it be set to automatic?
> 
> S


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Was actually meaning should the Network Connection service be set to automatic?

All activated and chkdsk run. No change I'm afraid....

S

IPv4 setup as follows

Obtain IP automatically
Obtain DNS automatically
DHCP enabled


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

All of these Network Services need to be Started.

Click on Start, type services.msc then press enter.

• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
• Workstation


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

All started now. Running this wired rather than wireless if it helps.

S


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Are you still unable to connect? Have you ran another ipconfig /all, what's the output?


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Still unable to connect. I'll run and post ipconfig /all when I get in tonight.

Damn the time difference between UK and SoCal :grin:

Thanks for your help so far

S


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried using Revo Uninstaller Free to uninstall AVG?
Download Revo Uninstaller 1.93 Free - An innovative uninstall utility with many additional cleaning tools included. - Softpedia


LogieST said:


> Still unable to connect. I'll run and post ipconfig /all when I get in tonight.
> 
> Damn the time difference between UK and SoCal :grin:
> 
> ...


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi 2xg!

Think I have tried that uninstaller but I'll give it another go (late back from work last night so didn't get a chance to progress).

On the Vista discs found a download from digiex for a Vista repair disc. Would you advise using that if and when the time comes?

Thanks

S


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I wouldn't download from that site, seems to be all pirated software. This Forum does not assist on any of that.


> On the Vista discs found a download from digiex for a Vista repair disc.


If you can borrow the Genuine discs from any of your friends, it will be great.


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice on downloaded Vista repair disc.

Looks like I've managed to get rid of AVG, now trying again with SP2 install. Will see if that works then post results of ipconfig /all.

S


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Still no dice on SP2.

ipconfig /all as follows

C:\Users\SysAdmin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LogieST-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{6C424726-EE90-4585-AC25-0F156C2DF
27F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\SysAdmin>


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry, lets try that again with network device enabled! 



C:\Users\SysAdmin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LogieST-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Compatible Fast Ethernet Ada
pter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-4D-49-4E-4A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.45.227(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{6C424726-EE90-4585-AC25-0F156C2DF
27F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\SysAdmin>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried the Resets in *Post# 2*?


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Done the resets and reboot. Still no joy


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\SysAdmin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LogieST-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Compatible Fast Ethernet Ada
pter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-4D-49-4E-4A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.45.227(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{6C424726-EE90-4585-AC25-0F156C2DF
27F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\SysAdmin>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright, back to my previous suggestion, you will need to do an O/S Repair, borrow Vista discs from any of your friends, perhaps you may try the factory install if you have the backup discs for this or contact the manufacturer of your computer to assist you.


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Found my Vista disk! Presume I use System Repair?

S


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Great to hear. :grin:


LogieST said:


> Found my Vista disk! Presume I use System Repair?
> 
> S


Please follow this Tutorial on how to do a Startup Repair:
How to automatically repair Windows Vista using Startup Repair


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

OK, that's done. Do I try again with SP2?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Sadly...yes upgrade to SP2. :grin:


LogieST said:


> OK, that's done. Do I try again with SP2?


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Anticipating some issues installing SP2 (sure I have tried several times in the past and there seems to be a lot on various forums about it). Any nuggets of advice/articles on here worth checking?

Thanks

S


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I wasn't very sure if you have tried uninstalling the driver of your Network Adapter and then install the new driver from Device Manager.
You may download the latest driver from Via Site.


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi,

got the device driver. Main issue now is SP2. 

checksur.log as follows



=================================
Checking System Update Readiness.
Binary Version 6.0.6002.22574
Package Version 13.0
2011-09-22 21:18

Checking Windows Servicing Packages

Checking Package Manifests and Catalogs
(f)	CBS Catalog Corrupt	0x800B0100	servicing\Packages\Package_30_for_KB936330~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.0.1.18000.cat 
(fix)	CBS Catalog Corrupt	CBS File Replaced	Package_30_for_KB936330~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.0.1.18000.cat from Cabinet: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab.
(fix)	CBS Paired File	CBS File also Replaced	Package_30_for_KB936330~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.0.1.18000.mum from Cabinet: C:\Windows\CheckSur\v1.0\windows6.0-6001-client.cab.

Checking Package Watchlist

Checking Component Watchlist
(f)	CBS Registry Error	0x8007000D	Package_1_for_KB982381~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~8.0.1.1.982381-6_neutral_GDR Enumerating child package failed, index: 32

Checking Packages

Checking Component Store
(f)	CSI Catalog Corrupt	0x800B0100	winsxs\Catalogs\5967fce2328ea4afafd2c6d98169dda61ad08d39a3b1adfc4fe2ad5325974a4b.cat	096d05b930d..4f861c5d1e1_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_6.0.6000.20883_4c76582c776259e4	
(fix)	CSI Catalog Corrupt	CSI File Replaced	File: 5967fce2328ea4afafd2c6d98169dda61ad08d39a3b1adfc4fe2ad5325974a4b.cat From: C:\Windows\servicing\Packages\Package_8_for_KB948609~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.0.6001.3053.cat
(f)	CSI Manifest Failed Catalog Check	0x00000000	winsxs\Manifests\x86_microsoft-windows-i..nternetcontrolpanel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20663_none_8d9f23a56dfd95d4.manifest	x86_microsoft-windows-i..nternetcontrolpanel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20663_none_8d9f23a56dfd95d4	
(f)	CSI Corrupt Identity	0x00000000	identity	x86_bf48d1b5b92e6273b03b56209789671d_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_6.0.6001.22230_none_28ac0c3cde290f48	identity and keyform do not match; identity is wrong.
(fix)	CSI Corrupt Identity	CSI Registry Item Repaired	x86_bf48d1b5b92e6273b03b56209789671d_b03f5f7f11d50a3a_6.0.6001.22230_none_28ac0c3cde290f48
(f)	CSI Catalog Corrupt	0x800B0100	winsxs\Catalogs\68822ab6014d8c4d97ed90f0b134c018686935440fcbccef57d280cebb405c1c.cat	fdfaef99fc6..083d127acbb_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6001.18000_148f397adaf07abc	
(fix) CSI Catalog Corrupt	CSI File Replaced	File: 68822ab6014d8c4d97ed90f0b134c018686935440fcbccef57d280cebb405c1c.cat From: C:\Windows\servicing\Packages\Package_20_for_KB936330~31bf3856ad364e35~x86~~6.0.1.18000.cat
(f)	CSI Manifest Failed Catalog Check	0x00000000	winsxs\Manifests\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-adminkitbranding_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.18975_none_56f2e4096d7eacf4.manifest	x86_microsoft-windows-ie-adminkitbranding_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.18975_none_56f2e4096d7eacf4	
(f)	CSI Manifest Failed Catalog Check	0x00000000	winsxs\Manifests\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.18999_none_f5d3eb7c383792a1.manifest	x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.18999_none_f5d3eb7c383792a1	
(f)	CSI Store Directory Missing	0x00000002	winsxs\x86_system.data.oracleclient_b77a5c561934e089_6.0.6002.18005_none_f311611fdd79c9ec\	x86_system.data.oracleclient_b77a5c561934e089_6.0.6002.18005_none_f311611fdd79c9ec	
(fix)	CSI Store Directory Missing	CSI Store Directory Created	C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_system.data.oracleclient_b77a5c561934e089_6.0.6002.18005_none_f311611fdd79c9ec\
(f)	CSI Payload File Missing	0x00000000	System.Data.OracleClient.dll	x86_system.data.oracleclient_b77a5c561934e089_6.0.6001.22286_none_dc6fae9ff6c8faad	
(f)	CSI Store Directory Missing	0x00000002	winsxs\x86_system.data.oracleclient_b77a5c561934e089_6.0.6001.22286_none_dc6fae9ff6c8faad\	x86_system.data.oracleclient_b77a5c561934e089_6.0.6001.22286_none_dc6fae9ff6c8faad	
(fix)	CSI Store Directory Missing	CSI Store Directory Created	C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_system.data.oracleclient_b77a5c561934e089_6.0.6001.22286_none_dc6fae9ff6c8faad\
(fix)	CSI Payload File Missing	CSI File Replaced	File: System.Data.OracleClient.dll From: C:\Windows\winsxs\x86_system.data.oracleclient_b77a5c561934e089_6.0.6000.16762_none_f35fb423dcd1f51e\System.Data.OracleClient.dll

Summary:
Seconds executed: 2252
Found 11 errors
Fixed 7 errors
CSI Manifest Failed Catalog Check Total count: 3
CSI Catalog Corrupt Total count: 2
Fixed: CSI Catalog Corrupt. Total count: 2
CSI Corrupt Identity Total count: 1
Fixed: CSI Corrupt Identity. Total count: 1
CSI Payload File Missing Total count: 1
Fixed: CSI Payload File Missing. Total count: 1
CBS Catalog Corrupt Total count: 1
Fixed: CBS Catalog Corrupt. Total count: 1
CBS Registry Error Total count: 1
Fixed: CBS Paired File. Total count: 1
CSI Store Directory Missing Total count: 2
Fixed: CSI Store Directory Missing. Total count: 2

Unavailable repair files:
winsxs\manifests\x86_microsoft-windows-i..nternetcontrolpanel_31bf3856ad364e35_6.0.6000.20663_none_8d9f23a56dfd95d4.manifest
winsxs\manifests\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-adminkitbranding_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.18975_none_56f2e4096d7eacf4.manifest
winsxs\manifests\x86_microsoft-windows-ie-htmlrendering_31bf3856ad364e35_8.0.6001.18999_none_f5d3eb7c383792a1.manifest


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump!

still can't load SP2, still can't see router.

S


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's try chkdsk: Check Disk - chkdsk - Vista Forums


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Startup Repair could not detect a problem


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's try assigning Static IP. From a working computer in your home network do an ipconfig /all and make some notes. 
Follow this guide, change the last digit of the TCP/IP, if there's an IP conflict change the last digit again to the next Number.


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Make the change on the non-working machine or the working one? Sorry, being dumb :-(


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Made the change to broken Vista machine. Changed DNS server to 192.168.1.10. Message "Cannot communicate with Primary DNS Server (192.168.1.10)

Settings from good machine (XP)

IP address 192.168.1.2
subnet 255.255.255.0
default 192.168.1.1
dns 192.168.1.1


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Trying stuff here

Settings from good machine (XP)

IP address 192.168.1.2
subnet 255.255.255.0
default 192.168.1.1
dns 192.168.1.1

Settings now on Vista machine

IP address 192.168.1.3
subnet 255.255.255.0
default 192.168.1.1
dns 192.168.1.1

Is that what I should have?

S


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

ipconfig /all output on Vista machine based on above.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\SysAdmin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LogieST-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-4D-49-4E-4A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{6C424726-EE90-4585-AC25-0F156C2DF
27F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\SysAdmin>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This is correct, assign them to the problematic computer (Vista)


> IP address 192.168.1.3
> subnet 255.255.255.0
> default 192.168.1.1
> dns 192.168.1.1


Also, after you have assigned, try pinging the router by opening up a command prompt then type *ping 192.168.1.1* press enter. What's the result?

If above recommendation didn't work, perhaps it is time to try a new NIC since they are very reasonable.


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi, some signs of life! Recognising network and have had 25% success on some pings but a lot of timed out and host unreachable as well. Does that sound like dodgy network card? Is it worthe trying the PCI card from XP machine in the Vista machine?

Thanks for your patience!

S


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may give it a try. Yes, that sounds like you need to get new NIC.


LogieST said:


> Hi, some signs of life! Recognising network and have had 25% success on some pings but a lot of timed out and host unreachable as well. Does that sound like dodgy network card? Is it worth trying the PCI card from XP machine in the Vista machine?
> 
> Thanks for your patience!
> 
> S


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

New network card. Ping 192.168.1.1

Destination host unreachable

:4-dontkno


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear, LogieST ):
Can you pls post a new ipconfig /all output from your computer while it's wired to the router? 
I assume that you have tried a new network cable?

The new NIC is seated correctly to the PCI slot or moved to a diff slot?

These troubleshooting guides might be of help.
Troubleshoot network connection problems

Also, pls install and run Free Malwarebytes, no need to post the logs.


LogieST said:


> New network card.
> 
> Destination host unreachable
> 
> :4-dontkno


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Have swapped network cables and checked the card is in place. Set up with static ip as before. ipconfig /all as follows.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\SysAdmin>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.3: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.3: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.3: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.3: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Users\SysAdmin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : LogieST-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family PCI Gigabit E
thernet NIC (NDIS 6.0) #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-06-4F-9A-74-96
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{6C424726-EE90-4585-AC25-0F156C2DF
27F}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\SysAdmin>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Pls switch it back to DHCP then reboot your computer.

Pls check your router setting that Mac filtering is disabled for now. 

I don't know if this suggestion has been done. Connect your computer directly to the Modem. Is this a modem/router?

If the issue persist prepare for a clean OS install. Backup all data from your computer and have all OS/Recovery/Drivers discs ready.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I know that security software has been gone thru but no mention of what firewall is in use or have i missed it.


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

OK, don't think MAC filtering is on. It's a modem router so can't connect direct to modem. Looks like a clean reinstall is next step. Currently backing up......

S


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Windows Firewall on the Vista machine. Anything I should check on that?

Would love to avoid the reinstall if poss :grin:

S


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

After backup is finished turn off the windows firewall temporarily and try and connect. This is a last resort after reading the thread re-install is probably the only option.


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks CyberMan. No dice. Looks like a reinstall. 

S


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

OK, done a clean install. Guess what, now Vista is screwed up. Every time I try to launch anything in the start menu I get "Windows Explorer has stopped working". And you know what I still haven't got a connection to the router.

:4-dontkno


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

When I do clean install, I'd format the HDD using 'killdisk' Free version. Something is up with your HDD.


LogieST said:


> OK, done a clean install. Guess what, now Vista is screwed up. Every time I try to launch anything in the start menu I get "Windows Explorer has stopped working". And you know what I still haven't got a connection to the router.
> 
> :4-dontkno


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

What's next step then? New PC????


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I will be finding someone to assist you, things got complicated.

All drivers need to be installed after the OS reinstallation.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

How did you perform the clean install? Did you format the drive during the setup?

Since you have the Restore/Recovery Disc performing a wipe of the hard drive would also be a good place to start.

Check that all the drivers have been installed as 2xg suggested.


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi, formatted hard disk as part of clean install. All drivers installed. Any time I try to open certain things from start menu such as network and sharing centre I type in a couple of letters and Windows Explorer crashes and restarts.

Do you think it is linked to a HDD issue?

Thanks

S


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Have you heard any clicking noises at all from your HDD.

You could download the manufacturer's diagnostic tool from their website and do a full or extended test if it brings hundreds of errors that can't be fixed then your HDD may be gone.


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Not heard anything or seen anything that indicates anything wrong with HDD. That's why I'm confused. I thought it was OS related following the lines that 2xg was going down. 

Have read a bit about this windows explorer bug on Vista (not been able to sort so far), but if we can get router access sorted at least I can download Windows updates and service packs.......

Thanks for your help.

S


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Yes i thought os related so a re-install which you have done.

Are any other programs refusing to open or crashing the pc?


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Not much loaded on yet as I've just reinstalled. Have managed to get command prompt, device manager, screen settings etc via start button. Network and sharing centre (even typing "ne" into search bar) just seems to cause a crash.

From what I can see, machine just isn't recognising the network or the router.

S


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

LogieST said:


> All started barring Network Connections. Should it be set to automatic?
> S


Logie, can you explain what this means??

-Also, open a command prompt and type ping 127.0.0.1 and let me know the results.

-Restart the computer and tap the F8 key about once per second. At the menu, select Safe Mode with networking. See if you are able to connect to the net. 

-Do you now have 2 network cards installed? You can switch your ethernet cable from one NIC to the other and repeat the tests in Safe Mode.

-Go into Device Manager and see if you have any yellow exclamations or red X's near any devices. Scroll down to Network Adapters and see if your NICs are listed.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

I would definitely check the HDD with the manufacturer diagnostic tool.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Does Windows Explorer crash in Safemode?

Tap F8 key repeatedly during boot-up.

What anti-virus & firewall are you running?


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Fred Garvin said:


> Logie, can you explain what this means??
> 
> -Also, open a command prompt and type ping 127.0.0.1 and let me know the results.
> 
> ...



Hi Fred,

was checking the status that the service was meant to have.

Ping 127.0.0.1 successful in both safe and non safe modes.

No joy connecting in safe mode on either network device. Windows explorer crashes in safe mode as in normal,

Nothing in terms of alerts in device manager.


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

jcgriff2 said:


> Does Windows Explorer crash in Safemode?
> 
> Tap F8 key repeatedly during boot-up.
> 
> What anti-virus & firewall are you running?


Windows explorer does crash in safe mode.

No antivirus installed on the clean install yet. Have AVG free ready to go if I ever get close to internet ;-) Windows firewall on.

Thanks

Stewart


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Given explorer is crashing is Safemode, I would say hardware failure is the likely cause.

Run hardware diags - 
- memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html

- HDD diags - start w/ SeaTools for DOS - 2nd link
- http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html
- http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html
- Drive diagnostic utilities compendium - TechSpot OpenBoards

Check for detailed Explorer crash info - https://www.techsupportforum.com/posts/3392277/

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you!


jcgriff2 said:


> Given explorer is crashing is Safemode, I would say hardware failure is the likely cause.
> 
> Run hardware diags -
> - memtest86+ - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2863029-post5.html
> ...


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I'll run these tonight and let you know result.

Stewart


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

No errors on either memory test or hard disk tests :-(


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Please run the jcgriff2 BSOD app - BSOD Posting Instructions - NT6x 

Lack of BSODs not important here.... would like to see the system files in output.

Also, run Speccy - http://www.filehippo.com/download_speccy
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste URL into your next post 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

View attachment Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2.zip


Hi, files attached. Have included speccy output as text file in the zip as couldn't publish without internet connection.

Thanks

S


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

You had a BSOD today.

Is this the first one?

Reviewing files now.... but the kiddies are looking for me.


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Think that's the first BSOD since the reinstall. Thanks for taking the time on this on your weekend.

Don't ignore the kids for too long or Mrs jcgriff will be after you too!!! :grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

The BSOD Bugcheck = *0x50* = invalid memory referenced; NVIDIA video named as probable cause.

Apologies if I missed it, but I see now that you reinstalled Vista since this thread started - 

```
[font=lucida console]Original Install Date:     01/10/2011, 21:46:08[/font]
```
01 October 2011

You are running Vista SP0 build 6000; -0- WIndows Updates installed, so it is likely that the 2007 NVIDIA did not get along very well the 2006 DirectX Graphics Kernel; hence the BSOD. 0x50 could also indicate hardware failure such as RAM.

Are you using Vista OEM recovery DVDs or do you own a full retail copy of Vista?

What happened during the Vista reinstall? Can you connect via Ethernet at all? Your NICs - 

```
[font=lucida console]Network Card(s):           2 NIC(s) Installed.

    [01]: VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
          Connection Name: Local Area Connection
          Status:          Media disconnected

    [02]: Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family PCI Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
          Connection Name: Local Area Connection 3
          DHCP Enabled:    Yes
          DHCP Server:     255.255.255.255
          IP address(es)
          [01]: 169.254.77.209
          [02]: fe80::dc9:8c7e:13a0:4dd1[/font]
```

I see 100s of broadband connectiion failures in the Event Viewer logs - 

```
[font=lucida console]
CoID={55E78CE9-04BC-4D94-9EA5-5AE2EA3B2BD4}: The user Office-PC\SysAdmin dialed a 
     connection named Broadband Connection which has failed. The error code 
     returned on failure is 815.
 
CoID={55E78CE9-04BC-4D94-9EA5-5AE2EA3B2BD4}: The user Office-PC\SysAdmin is 
     trying to establish a link to the Remote Access Server for the connection 
     named Broadband Connection using the following device: 
Server address/Phone Number 
     = 
Device = WAN Miniport (PPPOE)
Port = PPPoE2-0
MediaType = PPPoE.
[/font]
```

Your NIC drivers - 

```
[font=lucida console]
Rtlh86.sys   Mon Jan 15 09:28:18 2007 (45AB8F82) - Realtek NIC
fetnd5bv.sys Tue Feb 27 03:16:14 2007 (45E3E8CE) - VIA Rhine-Family Fast- V**

BIOS.sys     Wed Mar 16 02:23:52 2005 (4237D0F8) - ??[/font]
```
Any idea why a 2005 BIOS related driver is in that system? Very old, even for Vista.

I'm not sure exactly where the problem lies right now. You should have been able to easily connect to the Interent during Vista reinstallation. The logs show successful connections - but very brief ones.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


Vista x86 SP0 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\Mini100811-01.dmp]

Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*a:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Vista Kernel Version 6000 MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6000.16386.x86fre.vista_rtm.061101-2205
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x81c00000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x81d11db0
Debug session time: Tue Oct  4 00:02:40.389 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:25:16.285
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.....
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {87cde5d8, 1, 8ae68c70, 2}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys

Could not read faulting driver name
Probably caused by : nvlddmkm.sys ( nvlddmkm+189c70 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!peb;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: 87cde5d8, memory referenced.
Arg2: 00000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: 8ae68c70, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 00000002, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 81d315ac
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 81d11780
 87cde5d8 

FAULTING_IP: 
nvlddmkm+189c70
8ae68c70 ??              ???

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  2

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  953e7aa8 -- (.trap 0xffffffff953e7aa8)
ErrCode = 00000002
eax=00000035 ebx=00000620 ecx=884de600 edx=00000000 esi=8576fb30 edi=884de600
eip=8ae68c70 esp=953e7b1c ebp=ffeffffb iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010206
nvlddmkm+0x189c70:
8ae68c70 ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 81c8fa74 to 81ca9ef2

STACK_TEXT:  
953e7a90 81c8fa74 00000001 87cde5d8 00000000 nt!MmAccessFault+0x106
953e7a90 8ae68c70 00000001 87cde5d8 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0xdc
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
953e7b18 00000000 884de110 8576fb30 85c25008 nvlddmkm+0x189c70


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nvlddmkm+189c70
8ae68c70 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nvlddmkm+189c70

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nvlddmkm

IMAGE_NAME:  nvlddmkm.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  46314b32

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0x50_nvlddmkm+189c70

BUCKET_ID:  0x50_nvlddmkm+189c70

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

eax=81cf483c ebx=00000001 ecx=00000243 edx=81d293dc esi=81cf4820 edi=c043e6f0
eip=81ca9ef2 esp=953e7a20 ebp=953e7a90 iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00000286
nt!MmAccessFault+0x106:
81ca9ef2 8b07            mov     eax,dword ptr [edi]  ds:0023:c043e6f0=????????
ChildEBP RetAddr  Args to Child              
953e7a90 81c8fa74 00000001 87cde5d8 00000000 nt!MmAccessFault+0x106
953e7a90 8ae68c70 00000001 87cde5d8 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0xdc (FPO: [0,0] TrapFrame @ 953e7aa8)
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
953e7b18 00000000 884de110 8576fb30 85c25008 nvlddmkm+0x189c70
start    end        module name
80205000 8020d000   viaide   viaide.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:36 2006 (4549B198)
8020d000 80215000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Nov 02 04:35:08 2006 (4549ADBC)
80215000 8021e000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Nov 02 04:54:53 2006 (4549B25D)
8021e000 8022b000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Nov 02 04:54:05 2006 (4549B22D)
8022b000 80266000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:30:52 2006 (4549ACBC)
80266000 8026e000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:39:29 2006 (4549BCD1)
8026e000 80277000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:51 2006 (4549BD9B)
80277000 802c6000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Thu Nov 02 05:40:10 2006 (4549BCFA)
802c6000 802ce000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:20 2006 (4549BD7C)
80407000 8040f000   atapi    atapi.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8040f000 8041d000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8041d000 8042d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:06 2006 (4549B17A)
8042d000 8043c000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:44 2006 (4549B1A0)
8043c000 80461000   pci      pci.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:35:13 2006 (4549ADC1)
80461000 804a4000   acpi     acpi.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:35:03 2006 (4549ADB7)
804a4000 8051f000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Nov 02 04:54:18 2006 (4549B23A)
8051f000 80600000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Nov 02 05:42:45 2006 (4549BD95)
80607000 8060f000   spldr    spldr.sys    Wed Oct 25 18:40:44 2006 (453FE7EC)
8060f000 80620000   uagp35   uagp35.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:35:07 2006 (4549ADBB)
80620000 80628000   wd       wd.sys       Thu Nov 02 04:54:05 2006 (4549B22D)
80628000 80653000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:50:16 2006 (4549B148)
80653000 80757000   ndis     ndis.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:57:33 2006 (4549B2FD)
80757000 80767000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Thu Nov 02 04:36:47 2006 (4549AE1F)
80767000 80798000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:30:58 2006 (4549ACC2)
80798000 807b6000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
807b6000 80800000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:54 2006 (4549B1AA)
81a01000 81a10000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
81a10000 81a1f000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:47 2006 (4549B1A3)
81a1f000 81a55000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:11 2006 (4549B1BB)
81a55000 81abf000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:43:45 2006 (4549AFC1)
81abf000 81bc7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:31:39 2006 (4549ACEB)
81bc7000 81c00000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Thu Nov 02 04:58:01 2006 (4549B319)
81c00000 81fa1000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Thu Nov 02 04:36:16 2006 (4549AE00)
81fa1000 81fd5000   hal      halmacpi.dll Thu Nov 02 04:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
877a0000 877a9000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
877a9000 877ca000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
877ca000 877db000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:51:40 2006 (4549B19C)
877db000 87800000   ecache   ecache.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:52:42 2006 (4549B1DA)
88095000 880a5000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:56:48 2006 (4549B2D0)
88105000 88115000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:55:00 2006 (4549B264)
88115000 88125000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:58:08 2006 (4549B320)
881f1000 88200000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Thu Nov 02 04:58:12 2006 (4549B324)
88409000 8840a380   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:15 2006 (4549B183)
88411000 88412700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:55:00 2006 (4549B264)
88549000 88556000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:36 2006 (4549B198)
89c02000 89c10000   intelppm intelppm.sys Thu Nov 02 04:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
89c10000 89c1b000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:57:29 2006 (4549B2F9)
89c95000 89ca2000   watchdog watchdog.sys Thu Nov 02 04:37:44 2006 (4549AE58)
89ca2000 89caa000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:02:01 2006 (4549B409)
89caa000 89cb2000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Thu Nov 02 05:02:01 2006 (4549B409)
89cba000 89cc2000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:12 2006 (4549B180)
89ce2000 89cea000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8a405000 8a410000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:55:04 2006 (4549B268)
8a425000 8a42c000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:51:05 2006 (4549B179)
8a42c000 8a433000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:51:03 2006 (4549B177)
8a44f000 8a456000   parvdm   parvdm.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:23 2006 (4549B18B)
8a456000 8a45c380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:55:00 2006 (4549B264)
8a48a000 8a494000   serenum  serenum.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:25 2006 (4549B18D)
8a494000 8a49e000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Nov 02 04:35:13 2006 (4549ADC1)
8a49e000 8a4a8000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:32 2006 (4549B194)
8a4a8000 8a4b2000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:30 2006 (4549B2FA)
8a4c6000 8a4d0000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
8a4d0000 8a4da000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:38:17 2006 (4549AE79)
8a58b000 8a594000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Thu Nov 02 04:30:47 2006 (4549ACB7)
8a59d000 8a5a6000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8a5ee000 8a5f7000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:55:01 2006 (4549B265)
8a809000 8a814000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Nov 02 04:58:46 2006 (4549B346)
8a814000 8a826000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Oct 16 12:29:50 2006 (4533B37E)
8a826000 8a831000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:09 2006 (4549B17D)
8a831000 8a844000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:12 2006 (4549B180)
8a844000 8a85c000   parport  parport.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:29 2006 (4549B191)
8a85c000 8a876000   serial   serial.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:29 2006 (4549B191)
8a876000 8a881000   fdc      fdc.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:51:33 2006 (4549B195)
8a881000 8a896000   Rtlh86   Rtlh86.sys   Mon Jan 15 09:28:18 2007 (45AB8F82)
8a896000 8a8a0600   fetnd5bv fetnd5bv.sys Tue Feb 27 03:16:14 2007 (45E3E8CE)
8a8a1000 8a8af000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:55:04 2006 (4549B268)
8a8af000 8a8ec000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:55:09 2006 (4549B26D)
8a8ec000 8a904000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:51:44 2006 (4549B1A0)
8a904000 8a9a0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:38:46 2006 (4549AE96)
8ac04000 8ac11000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:55:24 2006 (4549B27C)
8ac11000 8ac1c000   mouclass mouclass.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:09 2006 (4549B17D)
8ac1c000 8ac2f000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:14 2006 (4549B326)
8ac2f000 8ac52000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8ac52000 8ac5d000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Thu Nov 02 04:58:07 2006 (4549B31F)
8ac5d000 8ac74000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8ac74000 8acb4000   storport storport.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:45 2006 (4549B1A1)
8acb4000 8acdf000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:40 2006 (4549B1D8)
8acdf000 8b3fff80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Thu Apr 26 21:00:34 2007 (46314B32)
8b424000 8b445000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:54:07 2006 (4549B22F)
8b445000 8b451000   vga      vga.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:53:56 2006 (4549B224)
8b48d000 8b490580   BIOS     BIOS.sys     Wed Mar 16 02:23:52 2005 (4237D0F8)
8b491000 8b4b6000   drmk     drmk.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:20:49 2006 (4549B871)
8b4b6000 8b4e3000   portcls  portcls.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:55:02 2006 (4549B266)
8b4e3000 8b517000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:55:20 2006 (4549B278)
8b517000 8b541000   ks       ks.sys       Thu Nov 02 04:51:18 2006 (4549B186)
8b541000 8b54c000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:30:56 2006 (4549ACC0)
8b54c000 8b557000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8b5db000 8b5e6000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:46 2006 (4549B30A)
8b5f1000 8b600000   termdd   termdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:02:00 2006 (4549B408)
8b605000 8b613000   netbios  netbios.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:57:26 2006 (4549B2F6)
8b613000 8b628000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:57:34 2006 (4549B2FE)
8b628000 8b641000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:26 2006 (4549B2F6)
8b641000 8b64f000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:30:57 2006 (4549ACC1)
8b64f000 8b7ff940   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Wed May 16 05:42:39 2007 (464AD20F)
8b815000 8b827000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:55:05 2006 (4549B269)
8b827000 8b83e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
8b83e000 8b879000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:31:24 2006 (4549ACDC)
8b879000 8b88c000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8b88c000 8b8a2000   pacer    pacer.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:57:33 2006 (4549B2FD)
8b8a2000 8b8d4000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:57:18 2006 (4549B2EE)
8b8d4000 8b91b000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:58:41 2006 (4549B341)
8b91b000 8b92f000   smb      smb.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:57:10 2006 (4549B2E6)
8b92f000 8ba00000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:58:31 2006 (4549B337)
8ba01000 8ba10000   monitor  monitor.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:54:05 2006 (4549B22D)
8e600000 8e7ff000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
92ad6000 92af1000   luafv    luafv.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:33:07 2006 (4549AD43)
93000000 93009000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
93010000 9301e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
9404d000 94060000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:56:48 2006 (4549B2D0)
940a0000 9412e000   spsys    spsys.sys    Wed Oct 25 18:43:28 2006 (453FE890)
95201000 9521a000   bowser   bowser.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:31:11 2006 (4549ACCF)
9531a000 95380000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:57:06 2006 (4549B2E2)
95404000 95418280   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:54:51 2006 (4549B25B)
95499000 954e5000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:31:55 2006 (4549ACFB)
954e5000 95509000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:31:46 2006 (4549ACF2)
95509000 9551b000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Thu Nov 02 04:31:16 2006 (4549ACD4)
9551b000 95554000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Nov 02 04:31:25 2006 (4549ACDD)
95554000 95572000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:31:20 2006 (4549ACD8)
95572000 95591000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:31:24 2006 (4549ACDC)
95591000 955a5000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:56:32 2006 (4549B2C0)
955e5000 95600000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:31:43 2006 (4549ACEF)
958d0000 958e2000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:54:36 2006 (4549B24C)
95922000 95a00000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)

Unloaded modules:
92890000 92898000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
88549000 88556000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
88016000 88021000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
89cda000 89ce2000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
start    end        module name
80461000 804a4000   acpi     acpi.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:35:03 2006 (4549ADB7)
8b8d4000 8b91b000   afd      afd.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:58:41 2006 (4549B341)
80407000 8040f000   atapi    atapi.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
80798000 807b6000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8a42c000 8a433000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:51:03 2006 (4549B177)
8b48d000 8b490580   BIOS     BIOS.sys     Wed Mar 16 02:23:52 2005 (4237D0F8)
80266000 8026e000   BOOTVID  BOOTVID.dll  Thu Nov 02 05:39:29 2006 (4549BCD1)
95201000 9521a000   bowser   bowser.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:31:11 2006 (4549ACCF)
93010000 9301e000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
8a8ec000 8a904000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:51:44 2006 (4549B1A0)
8051f000 80600000   CI       CI.dll       Thu Nov 02 05:42:45 2006 (4549BD95)
877a9000 877ca000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8022b000 80266000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:30:52 2006 (4549ACBC)
88549000 88556000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:36 2006 (4549B198)
877a0000 877a9000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:27 2006 (4549B1CB)
8b827000 8b83e000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
877ca000 877db000   disk     disk.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:51:40 2006 (4549B19C)
8b491000 8b4b6000   drmk     drmk.sys     Thu Nov 02 05:20:49 2006 (4549B871)
89ce2000 89cea000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8b54c000 8b557000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
8a4d0000 8a4da000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:38:17 2006 (4549AE79)
8a904000 8a9a0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:38:46 2006 (4549AE96)
877db000 87800000   ecache   ecache.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:52:42 2006 (4549B1DA)
8a876000 8a881000   fdc      fdc.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:51:33 2006 (4549B195)
8a896000 8a8a0600   fetnd5bv fetnd5bv.sys Tue Feb 27 03:16:14 2007 (45E3E8CE)
80757000 80767000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Thu Nov 02 04:36:47 2006 (4549AE1F)
8a49e000 8a4a8000   flpydisk flpydisk.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:32 2006 (4549B194)
80767000 80798000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:30:58 2006 (4549ACC2)
8a58b000 8a594000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Thu Nov 02 04:30:47 2006 (4549ACB7)
8b628000 8b641000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:26 2006 (4549B2F6)
81fa1000 81fd5000   hal      halmacpi.dll Thu Nov 02 04:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
8a814000 8a826000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Oct 16 12:29:50 2006 (4533B37E)
88105000 88115000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:55:00 2006 (4549B264)
8a456000 8a45c380   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:55:00 2006 (4549B264)
8a5ee000 8a5f7000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:55:01 2006 (4549B265)
9531a000 95380000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:57:06 2006 (4549B2E2)
8a831000 8a844000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:12 2006 (4549B180)
89c02000 89c10000   intelppm intelppm.sys Thu Nov 02 04:30:18 2006 (4549AC9A)
8a826000 8a831000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:09 2006 (4549B17D)
802c6000 802ce000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:20 2006 (4549BD7C)
8b517000 8b541000   ks       ks.sys       Thu Nov 02 04:51:18 2006 (4549B186)
81a55000 81abf000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:43:45 2006 (4549AFC1)
88095000 880a5000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:56:48 2006 (4549B2D0)
92ad6000 92af1000   luafv    luafv.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:33:07 2006 (4549AD43)
80277000 802c6000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Thu Nov 02 05:40:10 2006 (4549BCFA)
8ba01000 8ba10000   monitor  monitor.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:54:05 2006 (4549B22D)
8ac11000 8ac1c000   mouclass mouclass.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:09 2006 (4549B17D)
89cba000 89cc2000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:12 2006 (4549B180)
8041d000 8042d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:06 2006 (4549B17A)
95591000 955a5000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:56:32 2006 (4549B2C0)
95572000 95591000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:31:24 2006 (4549ACDC)
95554000 95572000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:31:20 2006 (4549ACD8)
9551b000 95554000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Nov 02 04:31:25 2006 (4549ACDD)
95509000 9551b000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Thu Nov 02 04:31:16 2006 (4549ACD4)
8b541000 8b54c000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:30:56 2006 (4549ACC0)
8020d000 80215000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Thu Nov 02 04:35:08 2006 (4549ADBC)
8acb4000 8acdf000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:40 2006 (4549B1D8)
80628000 80653000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:50:16 2006 (4549B148)
8a494000 8a49e000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Thu Nov 02 04:35:13 2006 (4549ADC1)
81a01000 81a10000   mup      mup.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:31:04 2006 (4549ACC8)
80653000 80757000   ndis     ndis.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:57:33 2006 (4549B2FD)
8ac52000 8ac5d000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Thu Nov 02 04:58:07 2006 (4549B31F)
8ac2f000 8ac52000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
88115000 88125000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:58:08 2006 (4549B320)
8b605000 8b613000   netbios  netbios.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:57:26 2006 (4549B2F6)
8b8a2000 8b8d4000   netbt    netbt.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:57:18 2006 (4549B2EE)
81bc7000 81c00000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Thu Nov 02 04:58:01 2006 (4549B319)
8b641000 8b64f000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:30:57 2006 (4549ACC1)
8a4a8000 8a4b2000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:30 2006 (4549B2FA)
81c00000 81fa1000   nt       ntkrpamp.exe Thu Nov 02 04:36:16 2006 (4549AE00)
81abf000 81bc7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:31:39 2006 (4549ACEB)
8a425000 8a42c000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:51:05 2006 (4549B179)
8acdf000 8b3fff80   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Thu Apr 26 21:00:34 2007 (46314B32)
8b88c000 8b8a2000   pacer    pacer.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:57:33 2006 (4549B2FD)
8a844000 8a85c000   parport  parport.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:29 2006 (4549B191)
81a10000 81a1f000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:47 2006 (4549B1A3)
8a44f000 8a456000   parvdm   parvdm.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:23 2006 (4549B18B)
8043c000 80461000   pci      pci.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:35:13 2006 (4549ADC1)
8040f000 8041d000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:51:34 2006 (4549B196)
95922000 95a00000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 04:55:32 2006 (453C8384)
8b4b6000 8b4e3000   portcls  portcls.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:55:02 2006 (4549B266)
8026e000 80277000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Thu Nov 02 05:42:51 2006 (4549BD9B)
8a59d000 8a5a6000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
8ac5d000 8ac74000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
881f1000 88200000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Thu Nov 02 04:58:12 2006 (4549B324)
8ac1c000 8ac2f000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:58:14 2006 (4549B326)
8b83e000 8b879000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:31:24 2006 (4549ACDC)
89ca2000 89caa000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:02:01 2006 (4549B409)
89caa000 89cb2000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Thu Nov 02 05:02:01 2006 (4549B409)
9404d000 94060000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:56:48 2006 (4549B2D0)
8b64f000 8b7ff940   RTKVHDA  RTKVHDA.sys  Wed May 16 05:42:39 2007 (464AD20F)
8a881000 8a896000   Rtlh86   Rtlh86.sys   Mon Jan 15 09:28:18 2007 (45AB8F82)
8a4c6000 8a4d0000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:32 2006 (45080528)
8a48a000 8a494000   serenum  serenum.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:25 2006 (4549B18D)
8a85c000 8a876000   serial   serial.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:29 2006 (4549B191)
8b91b000 8b92f000   smb      smb.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:57:10 2006 (4549B2E6)
80607000 8060f000   spldr    spldr.sys    Wed Oct 25 18:40:44 2006 (453FE7EC)
940a0000 9412e000   spsys    spsys.sys    Wed Oct 25 18:43:28 2006 (453FE890)
95499000 954e5000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:31:55 2006 (4549ACFB)
954e5000 95509000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Nov 02 04:31:46 2006 (4549ACF2)
955e5000 95600000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:31:43 2006 (4549ACEF)
8ac74000 8acb4000   storport storport.sys Thu Nov 02 04:51:45 2006 (4549B1A1)
88409000 8840a380   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:15 2006 (4549B183)
8b92f000 8ba00000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:58:31 2006 (4549B337)
8b5db000 8b5e6000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Thu Nov 02 04:57:46 2006 (4549B30A)
8a809000 8a814000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Thu Nov 02 04:58:46 2006 (4549B346)
8b613000 8b628000   tdx      tdx.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:57:34 2006 (4549B2FE)
8b5f1000 8b600000   termdd   termdd.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:02:00 2006 (4549B408)
93000000 93009000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
89c10000 89c1b000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:57:29 2006 (4549B2F9)
8060f000 80620000   uagp35   uagp35.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:35:07 2006 (4549ADBB)
8ac04000 8ac11000   umbus    umbus.sys    Thu Nov 02 04:55:24 2006 (4549B27C)
88411000 88412700   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Nov 02 04:55:00 2006 (4549B264)
8a8a1000 8a8af000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:55:04 2006 (4549B268)
8b4e3000 8b517000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:55:20 2006 (4549B278)
8a8af000 8a8ec000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:55:09 2006 (4549B26D)
8b815000 8b827000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Nov 02 04:55:05 2006 (4549B269)
8a405000 8a410000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:55:04 2006 (4549B268)
8b445000 8b451000   vga      vga.sys      Thu Nov 02 04:53:56 2006 (4549B224)
80205000 8020d000   viaide   viaide.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:36 2006 (4549B198)
8b424000 8b445000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Thu Nov 02 04:54:07 2006 (4549B22F)
8042d000 8043c000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:51:44 2006 (4549B1A0)
807b6000 80800000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:51:54 2006 (4549B1AA)
81a1f000 81a55000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Thu Nov 02 04:52:11 2006 (4549B1BB)
8b879000 8b88c000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:58:13 2006 (4549B325)
89c95000 89ca2000   watchdog watchdog.sys Thu Nov 02 04:37:44 2006 (4549AE58)
80620000 80628000   wd       wd.sys       Thu Nov 02 04:54:05 2006 (4549B22D)
804a4000 8051f000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Thu Nov 02 04:54:18 2006 (4549B23A)
8021e000 8022b000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Thu Nov 02 04:54:05 2006 (4549B22D)
8e600000 8e7ff000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
80215000 8021e000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Thu Nov 02 04:54:53 2006 (4549B25D)
958d0000 958e2000   WUDFPf   WUDFPf.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:54:36 2006 (4549B24C)
95404000 95418280   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Thu Nov 02 04:54:51 2006 (4549B25B)

Unloaded modules:
92890000 92898000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
88549000 88556000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
88016000 88021000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
89cda000 89ce2000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00008000
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments 87cde5d8 00000001 8ae68c70 00000002
PEB NULL...
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 2199
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,1,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ x86 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4500  @ 2.20GHz
Update Signature = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,a1,0,0,0
Update Status = REG_DWORD 2
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ GenuineIntel
MSR8B = REG_QWORD a100000000
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.4, DMIVersion 36, Size=957]
BiosVendor = Phoenix Technologies, LTD
BiosVersion = 6.00 PG
BiosReleaseDate = 08/02/2007
SystemManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
SystemProductName = P4M90-M7A
SystemFamily =  
SystemVersion = Ver:1.0
SystemSKU =  
BaseBoardManufacturer = BIOSTAR Group
BaseBoardProduct = P4M90-M7A
BaseBoardVersion = Ver:1.0
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4500  @ 2.20GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2200
CurrentSpeed: 2199
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.4]
[DMI Version - 36]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 957 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        Phoenix Technologies, LTD
  BIOS Version                  6.00 PG
  BIOS Starting Address Segment e000
  BIOS Release Date             08/02/2007
  BIOS ROM Size                 80000
  BIOS Characteristics
       04: - ISA Supported
       07: - PCI Supported
       09: - Plug and Play Supported
       10: - APM Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       22: - 360KB Floppy Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       30: - CGA/Mono Services Supported
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       02: - AGP Supported
       04: - LS120-Boot Supported
       05: - ATAPI ZIP-Boot Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           255
  BIOS Minor Revision           255
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  BIOSTAR Group
  Product Name                  P4M90-M7A
  Version                       Ver:1.0
  Serial Number                           
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                      
  Family                         
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 8 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  BIOSTAR Group
  Product                       P4M90-M7A
  Version                       Ver:1.0
  Serial Number                           
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 17 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  BIOSTAR Group
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                       P4M90-M7A
  Serial Number                           
  Asset Tag Number               
  Bootup State                  Unknown
  Power Supply State            Unknown
  Thermal State                 Unknown
  Security Status               Unknown
  OEM Defined                   0
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 35 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            Socket 775
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              01h - Other
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel
  Processor ID                  fd060000fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R)
  Processor Voltage             8ch - 1.2V
  External Clock                200MHz
  Max Speed                     4000MHz
  Current Speed                 2200MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             ZIF Socket
  L1 Cache Handle               0008h
  L2 Cache Handle               0009h
  L3 Cache Handle               [Not Present]
  Serial Number                  
  Asset Tag Number               
  Part Number                    
[Memory Controller Information (Type 5) - Length 20 - Handle 0005h]
  Error Detecting Method        03h - None
  Error Correcting Capability   04h - None 
  Supported Interleave          03h - One Way Interleave
  Current Interleave            05h - Four Way Interleave
  Maximum Memory Module Size    0bh - 2048MB
  Supported Speeds              000ch - 70ns 60ns 
  Supported Memory Types        0014h - Standard EDO 
  Memory Module Voltage         5V 
  Number of Memory Slots        2
  Memory Slot Handle            0006h
  Memory Slot Handle            0007h
  Enabled Err Correcting Caps   00h - 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            A0
  Bank Connections              0fh - 0
  Current Speed                 15ns
  Current Memory Type           0013h - Other Unknown EDO 
  Installed Size                0ah - 1024 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0ah - 1024 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Memory Module Information (Type 6) - Length 12 - Handle 0007h]
  Socket Designation            A1
  Bank Connections              2fh - 2
  Current Speed                 47ns
  Current Memory Type           0013h - Other Unknown EDO 
  Installed Size                0ah - 1024 [single bank]
  Enabled Size                  0ah - 1024 [single bank]
  Error Status                  00h - [No Errors] 
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0008h]
  Socket Designation            Internal Cache
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0020h - 32K
  Installed Size                0020h - 32K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0009h]
  Socket Designation            External Cache
  Cache Configuration           01a1h - WB Enabled Ext NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0800h - 2048K
  Installed Size                0800h - 2048K
  Supported SRAM Type           0020h - Synchronous 
  Current SRAM Type             0020h - Synchronous 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Unknown
  System Cache Type             Unknown
  Associativity                 Unknown
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 15 - Handle 0018h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              1048576KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      2
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 0019h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0018h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          1024MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A0
  Bank Locator                  Bank0/1
  Memory Type                   13h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  [String Not Specified]
  Serial Number                 [String Not Specified]
  Asset Tag Number              [String Not Specified]
  Part Number                   [String Not Specified]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 27 - Handle 001ah]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0018h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   [Unknown]
  Data Width                    [Unknown]
  Size                          1024MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                A1
  Bank Locator                  Bank2/3
  Memory Type                   13h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  [String Not Specified]
  Serial Number                 [String Not Specified]
  Asset Tag Number              [String Not Specified]
  Part Number                   [String Not Specified]
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 15 - Handle 001bh]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                001fffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0018h
  Partition Width               01
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 001ch]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                000fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0019h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 19 - Handle 001dh]
  Starting Address              00100000h
  Ending Address                001fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          001ah
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   001bh
  Partition Row Position        01
  Interleave Position           [None]
  Interleave Data Depth         [None]

  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

LogieST said:


> Think that's the first BSOD since the reinstall. Thanks for taking the time on this on your weekend.
> 
> Don't ignore the kids for too long or Mrs jcgriff will be after you too!!! :grin:


Oh they'll find me, I guarantee you that. The kiddies - 10,13,17,21 need entertainment & I'm it!


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

I thought two kids was enough :laugh:

I'll rerun memtest. When you say run one stick at a time, do you actually want me to remove sticks and swap around or is that how you configure the test?

Thanks

S


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

4 is not enough! - at least the process by which, anyway. 

Yes... please - memtest86+ --- 1 stick at a time, alternate the slots.

Did you have problems during Vista install 7 days ago?

If I may ask - why did you reinstall?


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

OK, I'll do that tomorrow. Reinstalled as it seemed most likely at the time it was an OS issue (was unable to install SP2 on the previous install). After replacing network card 2xg suggested the clean install. 

Working off a full Vista disc, not system recovery.

S


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Full retail Vista - were you able to [try and] activate & validate Vista -- or did the lack of Internet get in the way?

I saw the license info accepted in the logs, so even with lack of Windows Updates, this is not a case of Windows Genuine Advantage getting in the way - that I can see anyway.

Given full retail, did you install NVIDIA & NIC drivers or did Vista?

I also saw the 100s of entries related to failure of IPv6... no IPv6 here & I have rarely seen those before.

You said this system had connected to Internet in the past. What's changed? ... router, ISP, etc...? (Apologies for not going back to read the 80 posts!)

I noticed in the jcgriff2 BSOD output that Realtek NIC was active. When do you use the VIA NIC?

Is Explorer still crashing? I saw countless crashes in the logs. Please check these 2 - grab a few of the detailed crash info - 
1. WERCON - 
START | type* view * | "View all Problem Reports" | 2x-click on line item for additional crash info

2. Reliability Monitor - 
START | type *perfmon /rel*

I'm not sure what the Explorer crashes have in common w/ lack of Internet. Very strange. Updating the NIC drivers without Windows Updates _may_ end up as catch-22 (like video). You'll have new(er) NIC drivers, but for now, the Vista OS will have 2006 OS networking drivers - tcpip.sys, netio.sys, others... which could result in BSODs.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

p.s. - I myself prefer re-install & do so often, esp with the kiddies d/l who knows what!

I see no reason that a a fresh install w/ full retail version of Vista should have these many problems. Other forces at work.


----------



## LogieST (Sep 16, 2011)

Full retail Vista - were you able to [try and] activate & validate Vista -- or did the lack of Internet get in the way? Couldn't activate as no internet 



Given full retail, did you install NVIDIA & NIC drivers or did Vista?I used driver discs from the devices

I also saw the 100s of entries related to failure of IPv6... no IPv6 here & I have rarely seen those before.

You said this system had connected to Internet in the past. What's changed? ... router, ISP, etc...? (Apologies for not going back to read the 80 posts!)Nothing had changed hardware wise or ISP. Connection started getting slower than the XP machine then eventually didn't work at all.

I noticed in the jcgriff2 BSOD output that Realtek NIC was active. When do you use the VIA NIC?

Is Explorer still crashing? I saw countless crashes in the logs. Please check these 2 - grab a few of the detailed crash info - 
1. WERCON - 
START | type view | "View all Problem Reports" | 2x-click on line item for additional crash info

2. Reliability Monitor - 
START | type perfmon /rel

I'

jcgriff2

Did the memchecks on seperate sticks. Now getting "BIOS ROM checksum error" Beginning to drive me nuts this one :upset:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Are you getting BIOS beep codes?

Please see - http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/bios-rom-checksum-error-595473.html

I see 2GB RAM config = 2x1 sticks. Did you run memtest86+ on each stick in each slot seperately? What are RAM specs?
- Manufacturer
- speed
- age


One of your prior posts (before Vista re-install) caught my eye - seems odd - 


LogieST said:


> C:\Users\SysAdmin>ping 192.168.1.1
> 
> Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
> Reply from 192.168.1.3: Destination host unreachable.
> ...


I'm don't know why a ping to 192.168.1.*1 *is receiving replies from 192.168.1.*3*

Run PING and *ipconfig /all* again - post output.



Where did the full retail version of Vista SP0 DVD come from?
Did your system come with an OEM version Vista?

Take a stick of RAM out and see if system boots.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


​


----------

